# Question about point calculator



## samkor11 (Mar 6, 2012)

I am Mechanical engineer with 8.5 yrs of experience. when I tried to calculate point i found some doubts in selecting some points as following;

(1) *Is your work, or offer of employment, in any one of New Zealand's:
identified future growth areas?*

I don't have any job offer however as per description for identified future growth areas;
"Creative industries (Advertising, Software & Computing Services, Publishing, TV and Radio, Film and Video, Architecture, *Design*, Designer Fashion, Music and Performing Arts, Visual Arts)" 

I have 5 years of experience in mechanical Design. So, can I claim point for Qualification & work experience for identified future growth area?

(2) My wife have bachelor degree but medium of study is not in English. so, does she need to give IELTS?

Thanks,
Samkor11


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

samkor11 said:


> I am Mechanical engineer with 8.5 yrs of experience. when I tried to calculate point i found some doubts in selecting some points as following;
> 
> (1) Is your work, or offer of employment, in any one of New Zealand's:
> identified future growth areas?
> ...


Hi,

(1) No. 
That relates to Design in a creative industry sense like the arts, fashion etc - not mechanical design.

(2) Yes. 
Since your wife cannot prove she meets the English Language Requirement via her study course then she can only prove it by passing IELTS. Assuming your wife isn't the principal applicant she doesn't need to score as highly as if we was a principal applicant.


----------

